# Neuen Server erstellen



## beppo.ivel (6. Jul 2014)

Halllo zusammen,

in Eclipse ist die Liferay Ansicht aktiviert und es soll eine Server Laufzeitumgebung hinzugefügt werden, welche als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden ist, siehe Bild 1. 

Anschließend soll ein neuer Liferay Server definiert werden, siehe Bild 2. Jedoch kann dieser Schritt nicht beendet werden, weil der Finish-Button nicht aktiviert ist. gibt es noch weitere Möglichkeiten den Server in eclipse einzubinden?


----------



## Topfpflanze (6. Jul 2014)

Was hältst du davon herauszufinden warum der Schritt nicht beendet werden kann?


----------



## beppo.ivel (6. Jul 2014)

ja das fände ich gut. Wie kann ich da vorgehen? Alles was sich geändert hat zu meiner lokalen Installation ist, dass das Tomcat Verzeichnis nun auf einem anderen Rechner liegt.


----------



## Topfpflanze (6. Jul 2014)

Bist du sicher dass der Server host name intranet ist?


----------



## beppo.ivel (6. Jul 2014)

Das habe ich nur für die Screenshots so genannt.


----------



## beppo.ivel (7. Jul 2014)

Kann ich sonst noch etwas am host einrichten, damit man auf Weiter klicken kann?

Der host name sollte doch auch garnicht so essentiell für eclipse sein. Das nutzt eclipse doch nur um die Seite zu starten oder?


----------



## beppo.ivel (7. Jul 2014)

Ich erhalte nun den Fehler:


```
07, 2014 9:53:10 AM org.apache.catalina.startup.HostConfig deployDirectory
INFO: Deploying web application directory Z:\tomcat-7.0.42\webapps\kaleo-web
09:53:38,477 INFO  [com.liferay.portal.kernel.deploy.auto.AutoDeployScanner][AutoDeployDir:204] Processing marketplace-portlet-6.2.0.1.war
09:53:38,603 ERROR [com.liferay.portal.kernel.deploy.auto.AutoDeployScanner][AutoDeployDir:220] com.liferay.portal.kernel.deploy.auto.AutoDeployException: java.util.zip.ZipException: error in opening zip file
com.liferay.portal.kernel.deploy.auto.AutoDeployException: java.util.zip.ZipException: error in opening zip file
	at com.liferay.portal.kernel.deploy.auto.BaseAutoDeployListener.isMatchingFile(BaseAutoDeployListener.java:104)
```


----------

